# mason jar reference



## gamezilla2005 (Jul 6, 2010)

Is there anyone I can correspond with that knows a bit on mason jars? or canning jars?  some dont have threads on them.


----------



## woody (Jul 6, 2010)

I know a bit about Mason jars.
 You can ask me, if you want.


----------



## gamezilla2005 (Jul 6, 2010)

allright thanks for the reply.  Its an amber colored- seam goes to the top. 3962 is a marking under that is a 6 and an anchor sysmbol? and 29.  This is found with abundance of mason jars this leaves me with a couple questions. Is there a value on that nice amber one? got any pictures of jars to be on the look-out for?


----------



## gamezilla2005 (Jul 6, 2010)

oh by the way is there anyone you know interested in mason jars or is this a common jar? how about best food jars-is there anyone that specializes in those bottles that you would know?


----------



## woody (Jul 6, 2010)

Looks like a food product jar made by Anchor Hocking glass company.
 Being unembossed and not that old I doubt that it would be worth much.
 It is a newer common jar.


----------



## gamezilla2005 (Jul 6, 2010)

thanks again for the reply-so lets see if i get this right because our amber jar is a food jar it is less value than(if any) than a mason jar.   I got some of these mason jars that do have a little embossing on them and they say duraglass  on the bottom could these be food jars also or might they be mason jars by some stroke of luck.


----------



## woody (Jul 6, 2010)

Probably they are just food jars and not Mason Jars. Sounds like you're into a 1940's or 1950's era bottles.
 Duraglas bottles are found in thoses era dumps.


----------



## beendiggin (Jul 7, 2010)

This book is considered by many to be the "bible" of fruit jar identification and value.  No. 9 is the latest edition, too.  It's worth the money at around $30.00 I think.  

 The Collector's Guide to Old Fruit Jars 9

 by Douglas M. Leybourne, Jr.


 Color covers 422 pages with black and white drawings and descriptions. For those who collect fruit jars, they know they wouldn't be without the "Redbook". In its ninth printing, Leybourne has managed to assemble a reference guide unequaled by anything on the market. While still finding a new variant now and then, it's a certainty that this book has almost every fruit jar ever made listed. A wonderful area of collecting, here's the Bible for fruit jar collectors. Available from Douglas Leybourne Jr. P.O. Box 5417 North Muskegon, MI 49445 (231) 744-2003.


----------



## Wangan (Jul 7, 2010)

I believe number 10 is the latest book out.


----------



## beendiggin (Jul 7, 2010)

You're right,  and I've got number 10....I guess Hagenbuch hasn't updated the website for a long time.  Also I guess I haven't read that book in a while, either.


----------

